# Here's the problem with Muslims



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

A very simple description...


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

It's a failed ideology, they are just to stupid to realize it.....


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Go look at Europe!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Norway Police: "Radical Islam Has Taken Over Oslo"

BY EXTRAORDINARY MANSEPTEMBER 18, 2017LEAVE A COMMENTNORWAY POLICE: "RADICAL ISLAM HAS TAKEN OVER OSLO"NEWS
Police in Norway say that they have completely lost control over the city of Oslo due to the fact that radical Islamists have taken over the area.

According to police, Grønland, a district in the city of Oslo, is experiencing "apocalyptic levels of violence and lawlessness."

Occupydeplorables.com reports: The Grønland district of Oslo looks like Karachi, Basra, and Mogadishu all rolled into one. People sell drugs openly next to the Grønland subway station, violence is epidemic, and the police have largely given up. It's not Norway or Europe anymore, except when there is welfare money to be collected.

The police are powerless. Five years ago, Aftenposten, a pro-Islamic leaning publication that is the largest newspaper in the Oslo, stated that there are sharia patrols in this area, and gay couples are assaulted and chased away. "Immigrant Fatima Tetouani says that 'Grønland is more Muslim than Morocco.'"

The women are being raped at night in Oslo, and the men are robbed more than ever.

Sturla Nøstvik (36) did not suspect any danger when the barrel of a pistol was smashed into his forehead. That was the beginning of fifty minutes of hell as a hostage of the robbers.

In just the past ten years more than 4,000 people have been robbed in the town center and the area of the Grønland police station [an immigrant ghetto]. Most of them are young men. Sturla Nøstvik was robbery-victim 351 from Grønland just from this year, the same period in which around fifty assault-rapes have been reported in Oslo. The robbers play on fear and violence.

A Female Olso Police Officer Takes A Walk Through A Rape Scene And Explains The Immigrant Horrors That Have Been Festering For A Decade.

We are on a street in eastern Oslo. One of the top leaders of the police district tells about what happened here New Year's Eve 2006, ten years ago, when a woman was subjected to aggravated sexual assault. The police officer Explains:

What we know is that a young woman aged 20 walked from there to here, well dressed, getting captured on CCTV. She is going to the direction Bopell. It's about 4:00 am. There comes a man we can see on CCTV.

The man catches her running and tries to make contact with her. She refuses. The man throws the woman over here and begins to strangle her saying that she has to have sex with him or else she will die.

The police of Oslo have gone through all reported rapes where the victim did not know the rapist. It has given a clear perception about who is behind these kind of rapes.

The rapists are young men from other countries, often asylum seekers. They come often from traumatized countries or countries with a different view on women than here in Norway.

It's both traumatized men and culture related incidents.

It's like that.

What do you mean with 'that?'

We see their view on women is that they may control other people, especially women.

Has it sometimes happened that our ethnic Norwegians have committed such rapes?

No, there has not been any such cases at the violence and sex department of Oslo.

She went on to say:

Use of aggravate violence was typical for the rapes.

We have example of violence that is so grave that when the victim describes it later, says that there and then, she was just fearing for her life.'

Can you describe the violence?

It can be anything from threats and knives to strangling and hitting with different objects."

VIDEO: Here Norway Police: ?Radical Islam Has Taken Over Oslo?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The problems with muslims, . . . they are in America.

If they were deported, . . . we would not have a problem.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> Norway Police: "Radical Islam Has Taken Over Oslo"
> 
> BY EXTRAORDINARY MANSEPTEMBER 18, 2017LEAVE A COMMENTNORWAY POLICE: "RADICAL ISLAM HAS TAKEN OVER OSLO"NEWS
> Police in Norway say that they have completely lost control over the city of Oslo due to the fact that radical Islamists have taken over the area.
> ...


And just think, if the liberals had their way, that could be us.


----------



## preppermama2 (Aug 31, 2016)

This is how all religions tend to function and thus the reason I avoid them.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

preppermama2 said:


> This is how all religions tend to function and thus the reason I avoid them.


Oh i totally agree! Remember that ol' Jewish rape crisis a few years back??? That was bad!.....oh wait...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The biggest problem with muzslime bastards is, they exist, incorporate a pogrom, problem solved.

Light the night with the burning carcasses!

Lets have a contemporary night of the long knives.


----------



## preppermama2 (Aug 31, 2016)

jim-henscheli said:


> Oh i totally agree! Remember that ol' Jewish rape crisis a few years back??? That was bad!.....oh wait...


No, but I do remember the ones covered up by the Catholic Church.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> The problems with muslims, . . . they are in America.
> 
> If they were deported, . . . we would not have a problem.
> 
> ...


Respectfully sir Dwight, but I oppose in the deportation of Muslims. Instead, we should use them as fertilizer. It's cheaper than deportation, it's fast and effective.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

preppermama2 said:


> This is how all religions tend to function and thus the reason I avoid them.


If I may, . . . I'd just like to take a moment of your time to express a different viewpoint on religion.

Please realize that if there were no Christian religion, there would be no USA.

Having said that, . . . I can also say that there are some big problems in the USA with "so called" Christians.

BUT there are some big rewards for you if you take the time to find a good little, . . . loving, caring, new testament, Christian church where you will be loved, cared for, and helped in every way we reasonably can.

It will not be a fun journey, for there may be many disappointments, . . . but once you find it, . . . you will wish you had been there a lifetime before.

Please try it. Ours is in central Ohio, near Ashley if you ever get this way, . . . please stop in and introduce yourself. As Jimmy Dean used to say, . . . "Well treat you so many different ways, you gotta like one of em."

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

_*hahahahahahahahahahaha!*_


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm in Europe and I'm not going to bite on this bait. Not sure I could restrain my fingertips once they start....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

preppermama2 said:


> This is how all religions tend to function and thus the reason I avoid them.


islam is not a religion. islam is a geo-political ideology of world domination. One group of islamists want to convert non-believers, the other group wants to kill/suppress non believers (infidels). Also note that the islamists who want to convert the infidel are willing to fund those islamists who want to kill/enslave the infidel.

ALL non-citizen muslimes in the US must be deported.

Or @6811 has a good alternative! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

OK Screw it I can't resist. For anyone that believes we should move all Muslims or Jews or Christians out the US then you my good friend are part of the problem. I took an Oath (see below for the people that have forgot what it states) and it has no expiration date. Part of that Oath that is built around the Constitution (in part also rolling in to the Bill of Rights) involves establishment of religion. 

With that said UncleSam has sent me to almost every crap-hole one can imagine under the war banner to bring peace. I'm cool with it even though I support the warfighter in a different roll now. I've seen what most of the Muslim based countries have to offer. You can have all of it. I know I'm going to catch a heat round from some of the previous (above)post but If you are caught planning or whishing to do harm to anyone on American soil then there's a few options that needs to be enforced and quickly. We pack them up and send them off to greener pasters, we let the law handle them swiftly and let your imagination be the third long as it's within the scales of justice. I don't give a crap what religion you are. I know/seen so called Christians that are as wrong and misguided as others. If we (Big Brother) have Intel of ones bad intentions get them and do what needs to be done. I wish no one ill no matter what there religion is but if you mean violence then we have to meet it harder and faster than they can imagine. Rant Over Jager Out.

"Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances." 


I, (NAME), do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God.


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

I respect a lot of y'all, but I must disagree with some of what's being said. That said everyone has there own opinions. Some are great and others smell like my PAs backyard during chitlin season.... That's what makes us a great Nation we can voice it!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What about deporting, removing all non-US citizens who are muslimes? Illegals and Visa-holders etc.?



HochwaldJager said:


> OK Screw it I can't resist. For anyone that believes we should move all Muslims or Jews or Christians out the US then you my good friend are part of the problem. I took an Oath (see below for the people that have forgot what it states) and it has no expiration date. Part of that Oath that is built around the Constitution (in part also rolling in to the Bill of Rights) involves establishment of religion.
> 
> With that said UncleSam has sent me to almost every crap-hole one can imagine under the war banner to bring peace. I'm cool with it even though I support the warfighter in a different roll now. I've seen what most of the Muslim based countries have to offer. You can have all of it. I know I'm going to catch a heat round from some of the previous (above)post but If you are caught planning or whishing to do harm to anyone on American soil then there's a few options that needs to be enforced and quickly. We pack them up and send them off to greener pasters, we let the law handle them swiftly and let your imagination be the third long as it's within the scales of justice. I don't give a crap what religion you are. I know/seen so called Christians that are as wrong and misguided as others. If we (Big Brother) have Intel of ones bad intentions get them and do what needs to be done. I wish no one ill no matter what there religion is but if you mean violence then we have to meet it harder and faster than they can imagine. Rant Over Jager Out.
> 
> ...


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

Don't care what religion you are your not documented/legal and "She Gone"


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> And just think, if the liberals had their way, that could be us.


If not for that darn pesky Second Amendment!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

HochwaldJager said:


> Don't care what religion you are your not documented/legal and "She Gone"


Won't work.

Didn't work last time, hasn't worked since, won't work now.

And I need popcorn and beer.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Muslems are already here, they are breeding profusely at our expense, and we will have to deal with them one way or the other, sooner or later. History has proved their strategy over and over. Their ideology is one of conquest, rape, slavery, tyranny, and death. They will not assimilate, they will not go away, and they will not stop.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

It's happened before, right here, and now it's happening again.

Houston? Okay, Texas. Let's use Texas.

Not even the _Commanches_ could stop them then. And you're talking about deporting? _KILLING_ them won't stop them.

As long as something someone else wants is here, they'll come. The gold used to be in the ground, now it's in the banks. But as long as the gold is here and they're there, they'll come here. Since we're speaking English, and not Commanche, and since they speak Spanish, you better study Spanish. Because invaders have a nasty habit of forcing your children to learn their language.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

HochwaldJager said:


> I'm in Europe and I'm not going to bite on this bait. Not sure I could restrain my fingertips once they start....


In all sincerity, Thank you for your service.
Many of Us are old soldiers seaman/marines here. 
Most of us are highly frustrated.
I would like you take/view on the Muslim situation as seen in the euro countries and what the people think of what their Government has or has Not done.

I used to feel differently until 9/11 towards Muslims here Then Again they were a distinct Minority.
Then they became many and in many parts of the county they became a majority.
Mosques are being built where there are very very few Muzzies.
So Yes, I see a Problem

I clearly see a Culture Clash with ANY Western Society
I've read, what they believe and I read, what they see themselves as.
None of this has a good ending.
So Today, I will Clean My Rifle...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> islam is not a religion. islam is a geo-political ideology of world domination. One group of islamists want to convert non-believers, the other group wants to kill/suppress non believers (infidels). Also note that the islamists who want to convert the infidel are willing to fund those islamists who want to kill/enslave the infidel.
> 
> ALL non-citizen muslimes in the US must be deported.
> 
> Or @6811 has a good alternative! :vs_closedeyes:


Right! I also can and with certainty, assure you that in the end ...... your friendly, peaceful, and passive Muslim neighbor will support the radical Muslim killers of the infidels .

P.S. Most of us are an infidel.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The problem with Muslims, is that they are Muslims, and they are all terrorists.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

HochwaldJager said:


> OK Screw it I can't resist. For anyone that believes we should move all Muslims or Jews or Christians out the US then you my good friend are part of the problem. I took an Oath (see below for the people that have forgot what it states) and it has no expiration date. Part of that Oath that is built around the Constitution (in part also rolling in to the Bill of Rights) involves establishment of religion.
> 
> With that said UncleSam has sent me to almost every crap-hole one can imagine under the war banner to bring peace. I'm cool with it even though I support the warfighter in a different roll now. I've seen what most of the Muslim based countries have to offer. You can have all of it. I know I'm going to catch a heat round from some of the previous (above)post but If you are caught planning or whishing to do harm to anyone on American soil then there's a few options that needs to be enforced and quickly. We pack them up and send them off to greener pasters, we let the law handle them swiftly and let your imagination be the third long as it's within the scales of justice. I don't give a crap what religion you are. I know/seen so called Christians that are as wrong and misguided as others. If we (Big Brother) have Intel of ones bad intentions get them and do what needs to be done. I wish no one ill no matter what there religion is but if you mean violence then we have to meet it harder and faster than they can imagine. Rant Over Jager Out.
> 
> ...


Good rant.... However Islam is not protected by the 1st Amendment. The 1st says that you may worship, or not worship or believe in anything. It's your choice to do so or not.

Now, here is why Islam is not protected. Once a religion or an idea is going to violate other rights, then it is void. The 1st allows me to make any movies and videos, except child porn. Why? Because by making the movie, the actors rights are violated in the process.

The 2nd gives you your rights to keep and bear arms. But it does not cover you when you murder someone. The 1st allows you to say just about anything with the exception of making threats to the POTUS or public officials..

So when the quar'an said "slay them where you find them" or make them a second class citizen by subjugating them and have them pay a jizya, Islam can no longer be protected under the 1st.

I took an oath also... Twice


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

6811 said:


> Good rant.... However Islam is not protected by the 1st Amendment. The 1st says that you may worship, or not worship or believe in anything. It's your choice to do so or not.
> 
> Now, here is why Islam is not protected. Once a religion or an idea is going to violate other rights, then it is void. The 1st allows me to make any movies and videos, except child porn. Why? Because by making the movie, the actors rights are violated in the process.
> 
> ...


6811,

I stated the same thing in my rant brother. Second paragraph. I should of inserted braking the law instead of violence but you get my drift. You live by our laws and our rights and we are good. Anyone regardless of religion race etc. etc. that tries to live beyond those laws and rights is free game to the hand of lady justice.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

HochwaldJager said:


> 6811,
> 
> I stated the same thing in my rant brother. Second paragraph. I should of inserted braking the law instead of violence but you get my drift. You live by our laws and our rights and we are good. Anyone regardless of religion race etc. etc. that tries to live beyond those laws and rights is free game to the hand of lady justice.


I'm not sure I'm understanding your rant correctly. My understanding is you are OK with muslims as long as they don't commit crimes? If that is correct, then my argument will be, do we have to wait for them to commit the crime. Also, the crime they are commanded to commit is murder, not a petty crime.

If an American travels to other countries and while at the border he tells the immigration officials that he is going to convert everyone to believe his beliefs of else he would kill them, do you think he would be allowed entry... I'm guessing he would be turned away.

It would be no different if you were trying to buy a machine gun and said you need the gun just in case you have to kill your wife if she gets out of line. ATF will not approve you no matter how much you complain about your 2A being infringed.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

preppermama2 said:


> This is how all religions tend to function and thus the reason I avoid them.


I think I explain this at least once a quarter

When muslims kill people they are being obedient to their leader and his book
When Christians kill people they are being disobedient to their leader and his book
When jews kill people (old times they were being obedient) but when tehy kill people now they are being disobedient
when hindus kill people- disobedient

see the difference... !!!!!!

as a non beleiver would you rather live in a muslim, christian, or jewish neighborhood??????????????


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Cannot believe the AntiAmerican comments here happens every time any religion other than fundamentalist christians and Jews is mentioned. In America all religions are the same under our constitution. No data to support one religion has anymore crimes than another. 


As to who came when Muslims unless your family arrived or was here prior to 1700 muslims were already here. Sorry your education sucked. But you can do some reading now - Slaves arrived from areas in Africa where the people where muslims. 

Many rural counties had more black muslim people than white christians during the American revolution. In contemporary litature they refer to Islam as the African religion. Many slave owners tried to convert there slaves to christianity. 

Reality folks Washington DC was built by mainly by black muslim slave labour. 

Our country is multi religion and has been sense its founding. 

Muslims are like Catholics they can be from any country in the world and have any color of hair/ skin.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Moderate Islam is the bitch of radical Islam .


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

6811 said:


> I'm not sure I'm understanding your rant correctly. My understanding is you are OK with muslims as long as they don't commit crimes? If that is correct, then my argument will be, do we have to wait for them to commit the crime.


In short, yes. We must wait for them to commit the crime.
I despise the ideology that is Islam. I equate it to Satan worship, condoned pedophilia, and organized crime, all rolled into one.
However, until the rights of another person are violated, they've done nothing wrong.
We have a unique situation in America. You can elect just about anybody to an office, but that doesn't mean they get to override our laws on a whim.
The constitution is still supreme, and most of the country gets a say in how it is changed.

So, from the perspective of Islam, they can't change the U.S. They can move in, spread out, "practice" whatever they wish, and say whatever they wish, but they can't *do* as they wish. Their ideology is diametrically opposed to the constitution, and this nation's founding principles. They can accept that and stay, or accept it and leave.
But, until they violate the rights of another or the laws of our nation, they can't simply be removed.

We can't start down the path of punishing for things someone *might* do.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> In America all religions are the same under our constitution. No data to support one religion has anymore crimes than another.


NO!!! you have the right to worship as you wish, that does not mean all religions are the SAME or equally true.

freedom of speech guarantees you the right to speech, it does not mean your speech is equally true or valuable or moral or just!!!!!

Islam is a twist ideology that advocates killing non believers and killing those that leave the faith


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

All religions under US secular law are treated the same. Doesn't matter what you believe the law is the law. Buhdist, Catholic, Sihk all are the same under our constitution.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I Love this one, ENJOY!
Yes There are Many Many religions out there...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Its a religious government that doesnt accept anything other than Islam. Fail, Dangerous.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The radical muslims want to kill us
The peaceful muslims want the radical muslims to kill us
It is just that simple!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

tango said:


> The radical muslims want to kill us
> The peaceful muslims want the radical muslims to kill us
> It is just that simple!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

To all the young'uns;

Below is some of the most ignorant stupid drivel ever.

Thanks for playing!

Slippy! :vs_wave:



RJAMES said:


> Cannot believe the AntiAmerican comments here happens every time any religion other than fundamentalist christians and Jews is mentioned. In America all religions are the same under our constitution. No data to support one religion has anymore crimes than another.
> 
> As to who came when Muslims unless your family arrived or was here prior to 1700 muslims were already here. Sorry your education sucked. But you can do some reading now - Slaves arrived from areas in Africa where the people where muslims.
> 
> ...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Slippy, You are never going to change an O'thigger lover.
Tard to the end.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> All religions under US secular law are treated the same. Doesn't matter what you believe the law is the law. Buhdist, Catholic, Sihk all are the same under our constitution.


STOP!!!! they are not the same.... They may be treated the same but they are not the same as far as truth goes...

not sure why you can not understand this.. it is common logic, all religions can be false - they all can not be equally true because they make opposing claims.

the fact that you treat two people the same does not mean they are both equally good

the fact you can stand on the corner and speak about how 911 was an inside job while on the other corner another person talks about it being done by martians..does not mean both ideas are equal.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> All religions under US secular law are treated the same. Doesn't matter what you believe the law is the law. Buhdist, Catholic, Sihk all are the same under our constitution.


and just to make another point the THE LAW has nothing to do with what is TRUE as far as religion is concered


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I would have just left it at ---"they suck"


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Well, I could really wade into this fluster cluck with some personal experience. But what I will say Islam was a spin off of the old and new testiments. The supposed "Perfect Man" whom took a 9 yr old bride, who was running for his life and hiding in a cave, visited by an archangel (and not the god himself) concidered a prophet, laid down the word of god as law (sharia) IS NOT/WAS NOT A PEACEFUL RELIGION from it's inception to present day. OH, and one of the most followed laws of Sharia is they are commanded to lie to infedels in order to further the spread the religion of peace......


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

yooper_sjd said:


> OH, and one of the most followed laws of Sharia is they are commanded to lie to infedels in order to further the spread the religion of peace......


Lying like a (Prayer) Rug, this was the origin of the saying....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Lying like a (Prayer) Rug, this was the origin of the saying....












:tango_face_wink:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The thing that irks me is the fact that they will take a stick and beat a woman on the street for nail-polish and lipstick.

Now being a simple desert people, they do not realize that a wooden stick is no match for hardball or linotype. And you cannot teach them a thing because of that "72 raisins" clause they all misinterpret.

Madison is a very liberal city, we have bike paths along all major streets. I'll know the end is near when prom queens have to wear burqas and walk in the camel lane...

(Be comforted my friends. Sharia makes them insane, but not bulletproof).


----------

